# R.I.P. Ash...



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Just wanted to tell people that the 15th Oct, was the date of exactly a year since one of my friends died 

R.I.P. ASH JESSOP.
Your presence is still missed x


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that.
RIP!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that :rip:


----------

